# Gratuity for Sydney Cab Drivers



## Bekind (Oct 22, 2015)

Being a customer of Uber s Sydney... I came across a Strange email several days ago which said i must update my account... Im glad i checked , there was a question with multile choice answers ,

What Gratuity would you like to give to your Uber Taxi ?
Then had 0 , 10%, 25% all the way up to 75% of the total fare .
Of course i ticked 0, if it had been Uber X i would of ticked a tip box .

Secondly i dont even order a Uber Taxi !!! I only order a Uber X , so its got me stumped why that sent that account update ?

I prefer to tick a tip box for the guy drving around in his own car than someone who owns a 350k cab plate.

I mean i had to work out what the word Gratuity meant and it means Tip.

Tip for Uber Taxi !!! No way ... Why is Uber even doing that ?
Probaly to appease the angry cab drivers ?


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Bekind said:


> Being a customer of Uber s Sydney... I came across a Strange email several days ago which said i must update my account... Im glad i checked , there was a question with multile choice answers ,
> 
> What Gratuity would you like to give to your Uber Taxi ?
> Then had 0 , 10%, 25% all the way up to 75% of the total fare .
> ...


Uber Taxi has a Tip option probably all over the world.


----------

